# 11/8/18 mass murder at borderline bar thousand oaks ca; jihad?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

College Night at The Borderline Bar in Thousand Oaks, CA ended in multiple deaths. One of the highlights of Wednesday College Night was Line Dancing.

Reports at 5:30 am eastern has the murderer dead. Was this Jihad? My sources think jihad is a possibility.

Stay tuned for more news, some will be fake/lies and the truth may never come out as the media will further whatever agenda they are promoting.

Keep your powder dry and your aim steady...

https://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/california-shooting-intl/index.html
https://www.foxnews.com/us/massive-police-response-after-reports-of-shooting-at-california-nightclub
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/08/665540820/multiple-injuries-in-shooting-at-southern-california-bar


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe college communists celebrating election results by exterminating those whom did not vote correctly?


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The description I heard this morning is the suspect wore glasses, had a beard, and walked in wearing all black, including a trenchcoat. When I think glasses and a beard, I can't help but think millennial hipster.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And the battle cry shouted from the roof tops by our newly elected house members will be.......................


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Was that one of those 'gun free zones'?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> And the battle cry shouted from the roof tops by our newly elected house members will be.......................


It's Trumps fault. Led by Maxine Waters

.






What else would they do?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Exactly another gun free zone. Not anymore for me.

With the libs in the control of the house. What new gun control BS with they start and will it cause another panic??


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Was that one of those 'gun free zones'?


Annie, any establishment that serves alcohol prohibits by law the carrying of a firearms. So yes, it was a easy undefended target rich environment.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

The libs will be blaming the gun and want to ban MSR's even though he was armed with a handgun and smoke bombs. When will the left learn that gun free zones are targeted for that reason...no one to shoot back...JM2C


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Reads like the profile of a commie antifa momma's boy that felt himself a victim......More lefty violence.



> The gunman was wearing all black and had facial hair.
> The gunman is 29-year-old.
> 
> The shooter was identified as Ian Long.
> He drove his mother's car to the bar.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/11/breaking-borderline-bar-and-grill-shooter-identified-ian-long-wore-all-black-drove-moms-car-to-bar/


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Being reported as an possible PTSD case / Marine / 28 years old in a local press conference. Just announced shooters name is David Long.

The shit's about to hit the fan...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Being reported as an possible PTSD case / Marine / 29 years old in a local press conference.
> 
> The shit's about to hit the fan...


The shit always hits the fan. PTSD does not drive a person, veteran or not to commit murder. The essential piece of PTSD is "avoidance" due to flooding of anxiety and fear related to people, places and things that activate the person. More likely a loser lefty antifa idiot that has a personality disorder and a very large victim complex.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The new commie Gov. here already talked about AWB in his victory speech the other night. I guarantee this gets kicked into high gear immediately. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Nothing says he isn't a Marine and Antifa asshole.....I got one that lives down the street from me. It does seem to be an odd combination though.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Nothing says he isn't a Marine and Antifa asshole.....I got one that lives down the street from me. It does seem to be an odd combination though.


True. I would like to learn his service history and type of discharge.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Long, who was in the U.S. Marines Corp, was wearing black and armed with a .45-caliber handgun with an extended magazine


https://www.weaselzippers.us/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Legally purchased handgun....



> Thousand Oaks Shooting: Ian Long Used Legally Purchased .45 Caliber Handgun


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/08/thousand-oaks-shooting-ian-long-used-legally-purchased-45-caliber-handgun/


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

They needed an angry white guy to fit the rhetoric. Had to have a catalyst now that they have regained some power. Just wait for 2020 now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It was Marine that had served in the desert.... 

A one point in the past police were called, he was upset, mental folks said he was not needing care

"Sheriff Geoff Dean said his department had had several interactions with Long, including a call to his home in April for a complaint of disturbing the peace. Deputies at the time said Long was irate and acting irrationally, Dean said. They called in mental health professionals to evaluate him, and they concluded he did not need to be taken into custody."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Annie, any establishment that serves alcohol prohibits by law the carrying of a firearms. So yes, it was a easy undefended target rich environment.


"Our houses are protected by the good Lord and a Gun;
And you might meet 'em both if you show up here not welcome son."

--Johnny Cash (God rest his soul)


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

People act so amazed that this could happen to them. We have had years now of violence, especially targeting crowds/groups. If you are hanging around in large crowds, what do you really expect? Not like any good ever came from being in a bar to begin with.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Annie said:


> "Our houses are protected by the good Lord and a Gun;
> And you might meet 'em both if you show up here not welcome son."
> 
> --Johnny Cash (God rest his soul)


Was looking for that quote or lyric by Johnny Cash but it only comes up Josh Thompson (Way out here)
Got excited for nothin.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We have the same restrictions on guns in saloons. I don't drink, so I never go there, anyway.

Yes, we now have a pinko governor, but the house ans senate are Red. Besides, concealed means concealed.

And here's where I have you guys. I'm more dangerous with a knife than a gun, and unless The Honorable Pinko also re-outlaws switchblades (and assisted opening) I'm pretty safe.

I wear a patch that says "Μολὼν λαβέ," but my Greek is spotty. I'll have to call my brother and find out the Spartan phrase for "And The Knife,Too" just to cover the truth in advertising problem.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> We have the same restrictions on guns in saloons. I don't drink, so I never go there, anyway.
> 
> Yes, we now have a pinko governor, but the house ans senate are Red. Besides, concealed means concealed.
> 
> ...


Truth be told, in my bar days, the bars I hung out in, if you weren't packing and didn't have a blade, you would have been the odd man out. :vs_cool:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Truth be told, in my bar days, the bars I hung out in, if you weren't packing and didn't have a blade, you would have been the odd man out. :vs_cool:


Yeah, it was about the same at the old "Anchor Inn."

The most popular knife of that era was the Buck 110. I preferred the BU112FG since I've seen deep knife cuts.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Was looking for that quote or lyric by Johnny Cash but it only comes up Josh Thompson (Way out here)
> Got excited for nothin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So, if it's not on the interwebs, it must not be true. :tango_face_wink:

He said it here, in this film 'ReMastered: Tricky Dick and the Man in Black' directed by Barbara Kopple. I was watching it (?) Thursday night I think it was.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Annie said:


> So, if it's not on the interwebs, it must not be true. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> He said it here, in this film 'ReMastered: Tricky Dick and the Man in Black' directed by Barbara Kopple. I was watching it (?) Thursday night I think it was.


Hey I am a big Cash fan and just want to find it cause had not come across it before.
Have that marked to watch on Monday thanks for the info.
If you get to Nashville hit the Cash museum it's worth the time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Hey I am a big Cash fan and just want to find it cause had not come across it before.
> Have that marked to watch on Monday thanks for the info.
> If you get to Nashville hit the Cash museum it's worth the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Us too! Have your ever been to the Cash Museum in Nashville? I think you'd love it!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Annie said:


> Us too! Have your ever been to the Cash Museum in Nashville? I think you'd love it!


It was great we went on our Honeymoon we got some amazing pictures there.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Annie said:


> So, if it's not on the interwebs, it must not be true. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> He said it here, in this film 'ReMastered: Tricky Dick and the Man in Black' directed by Barbara Kopple. I was watching it (?) Thursday night I think it was.


Watched it today hanging on every word for those who haven't seen it this was a good watch unfortunately that phrase was not there so it may not be be by Johnny originally but the song by Josh Thompson is a great one and love the phrase.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

So no Jihad ? Just another US born white male . Sort of like the last 4 or 5 ( not sure h ow many we have had this year I lost count). This time with a hand gun and a large capacity magazine . The state passed but has yet to implement a ban on the sale of the magazine as the NRA sued to stop it- currently hung up in court. 

Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> So no Jihad ? Just another US born white male . Sort of like the last 4 or 5 ( not sure h ow many we have had this year I lost count). This time with a hand gun and a large capacity magazine . The state passed but has yet to implement a ban on the sale of the magazine as the NRA sued to stop it- currently hung up in court.
> 
> Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often .


Yes those evil white males and their guns. Maybe we should round them all up and put them in camps or something so they can do no harm to anyone?

I don't hear much outrage from you as far as the death rate in Chicago this year.

Year to Date
Shot & Killed: 435
Shot & Wounded: 2205
Total Shot: 2610
Total Homicides: 511

https://heyjackass.com/

And for the record you are wrong, again. This time about hi cap mags in CA.



> Section 32310 of the Penal Code states that any person who manufactures or causes to be manufactured, imports into the state, keeps for sale, or offers or exposes for sale, or who gives, lends, buys, receives, or assembles any large-capacity magazine from a parts kit is punishable by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year or imprisonment. Thus, the offenses listed can be charged as a felony or a misdemeanor at the discretion of the prosecutor.[17] In November 2016 California voters approved Proposition 63. The referendum outlaws the possession of magazines that can hold more than ten rounds of ammunition requires background checks for all ammunition sales and mandates the reporting of lost or stolen firearms.[18] Under Proposition 63, mere possession of a large-capacity magazine is punishable as a misdemeanor with a $100 fine or an infraction with a $100 fine. This prohibition applies to magazines acquired prior to January 1, 2000 that were previously considered "grandfathered."[19]* Importation, manufacture, lending, assembling a large-capacity magazine from a parts kit, or buying a large-capacity magazine remains chargeable as a felony or a misdemeanor.*[20] On June 30, 2017, a federal judge blocked the enforcement of Proposition 63's ban on the possession of large-capacity magazines, pending the outcome of litigation concerning the ban. Magazines that would have been subject to the Proposition 63 ban are legal for private citizens to keep until the injunction is either lifted and/or the ban is upheld by the courts.[21]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_California

The only thing the NRA is currently fighting for is Prop 63 that allowed a grandfather clause for people that already had them pre 2000 ban.

Roughly 3000 people die in traffic accidents in CA too. Should we ban all the hi-capacity Porsche's, Corvettes and Tesla's? Because know one NEEDS a car that can go that fast.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

RJAMES said:


> So no Jihad ? Just another US born white male . Sort of like the last 4 or 5 ( not sure h ow many we have had this year I lost count). This time with a hand gun and a large capacity magazine . The state passed but has yet to implement a ban on the sale of the magazine as the NRA sued to stop it- currently hung up in court.
> 
> Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often .


I'm fairly certain he had "standard" capacity magazines. The very 13 round magazines the gun was designed to hold. They weren't "extended" as the media claims. They simply held 3 more rounds than CA would like.

You're a racist troll... why I bother responding is a mystery. There's no hope for people like you. My advice for you is to start prepping for the coming war. You and your dem buddies are going to need all the help you can get.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> So no Jihad ? Just another US born white male . Sort of like the last 4 or 5 ( not sure h ow many we have had this year I lost count). This time with a hand gun and a large capacity magazine . The state passed but has yet to implement a ban on the sale of the magazine as the NRA sued to stop it- currently hung up in court.
> 
> Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often .


Thanks for the explanation of "high capacity magazines." High, not large.

So, what's your point? High capacity magazines are evil and should be banned? Are you playing the average liberal who thinks objects are the problem?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Watched it today hanging on every word for those who haven't seen it this was a good watch unfortunately that phrase was not there so it may not be be by Johnny originally but the song by Josh Thompson is a great one and love the phrase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Really? I coulda sworn I heard Johnny Cash say that.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> So no Jihad ? Just another US born white male . Sort of like the last 4 or 5 ( not sure h ow many we have had this year I lost count). This time with a hand gun and a large capacity magazine . The state passed but has yet to implement a ban on the sale of the magazine as the NRA sued to stop it- currently hung up in court.
> 
> Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often .


There is something seriously wrong with you!

I am old, slow, and have arthritis in my hands. But I can still do a mag change in under 3 seconds. Guys I shoot with can do the same in under 2 seconds. Go to an IDPA match and you will see some 'real' shooters do some truely awesome fast mag changes. So what's your point? The difference between a glock with a 30 round mag or 3 10 round mags is 6 seconds. BIG DEAL! Just you spouting off the same old liberal bullshit talking points!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I am amazed the ignorant troll didn't mention the so-called "bullet button".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often.


Clearly you've never seen a 1911 shoot at an IPSC match.

I own a Kimber Compact. Seven shots in the magazine, one in the pipe. I carry good magazines, like Wilson-Rogers. I have no trouble swapping magazines and continuing the exchange.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Watched it today hanging on every word for those who haven't seen it this was a good watch unfortunately that phrase was not there so it may not be be by Johnny originally but the song by Josh Thompson is a great one and love the phrase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I re-watched the whole thing over again just now. You're right; it wasn't there. But I promise it was the first time I watched it. Crazy, I know it sounds nuts but I give you my word it was there first time. ETA: not the smart kind of turn of phrase I'd have come up with on my own,


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> So no Jihad ? Just another US born white male . Sort of like the last 4 or 5 ( not sure h ow many we have had this year I lost count). This time with a hand gun and a large capacity magazine . The state passed but has yet to implement a ban on the sale of the magazine as the NRA sued to stop it- currently hung up in court.
> 
> Large magazines enable a mass shooter to fire longer between changing magazines thus inableing them to fire more rounds in the same amount of time as they do not have toot take time to change magazines as often .


Ma'am,

The murderer is dead. We most likely will never know why he murdered those people. The gun was but a tool, if he had no gun, he would have found something else to utilize in his murderous spree.

Evil does that.

PS Does your husband know of your ignorant trolling behavior?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It seems lost on people that the killer posted on social media during his horrible crime. Why aren’t these posts main stream news, why isn’t RJames using them to impose even more restrictions on poor Californians white gun owning men? It’s because their message is really pretty clear in that the shooters goal was in fact gun control if not outright bans and confiscation. He mocked prayer and note school shootings became routine when prayer was removed, he mocked empathy for his victims to suggest the goal in his act was to blame the instrument not the man.


----------

